# Favorite lures for fishing a new pond...



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Found a pond off the beaten path a couple weeks ago while out on a hike with a friend, we seen a few gills swimming around, we assume there might be bass in there but not sure, we are going to give it a try here shortly and it got me to thinking...what would be the best lure/lures to use to try and smoke these guys out(if there is any in there) First thing that popped in my mind was a wacky rig or spinner bait but I am open to any and all suggestions. Thanks guys


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Floating Rapala, Wacky rigged senko, PopR, Pad Crasher


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

As far as spinnerbaits go for a pond, I've always had good success with a 1/6 oz. safety pin style spinnerbait like the mini Bushwacker. I'll usually use a 3" twister tail grub as a trailer.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

With spinners I have had descent luck with like the 1/8oz strike kings in chartreuse and even the 3/8oz Walmart specials.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Square bill crank will produce quite nicely in the fall


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Spinnerbait, Zoom uv speedcraw or Mag Finesse, Texas rigged.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I've been killing the largemouth on Strike King swim jigs and Havoc pit boss in the pond I'm fishing


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

for pond fishing I've found that just a curly tailed purple worm rigged on a worm hook with no weight will catch a ton of pond bass. just cast out let it sink a couple of feet and do a slow retrieve.
sherman


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the replies.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Be sure to report back with the awesome catches!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Caught a couple on a Rapala DT crank in Black/Silver color and a Black with blue tip Senko, nothing to brag about.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I always through some spinner baits white/chartreuse, I also like to throw topwater frogs.


----------

